# HDMI to HDMI Asus problem



## nikchris (Dec 6, 2004)

I was tryin today to connect my motherboard (ASUS M3A78-EMH HDMI) with my 32" LCD tv.

I couldnt find out what i had to do to give video signal and audio through HDMI, i didnt find anything in BIOS.

Anything i tried ended up my onboard vga sending signal through DVI or analog only.

Is there something i am missing?
Thank you in advance...


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Surely you should use the HD audio output for the audio. If your TV has a HDMI input with a seperate audio input right next to it (audio/video split) use that socket. Also, your resolution needs to be set correctly. I would refer to the user manual provided with the TV for a list of compatible resolutions.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I would have thought that it would automatically use 1080 or 720 though as they are the native resolutions of HDMI.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

HDMI (High Definition Multimedia Interface I think?) carries both HD video and HD audio. I would assume, by default, both video and audio would be relayed via HDMI, unless form a dedicated video cared (then it will be vid only).

Plug in the cable, cycle TV inputs to HDMI, turn on the computer (some chipsets don't recognize monitor change w/o reboot..at church, if the infocus isn't on when i boot the computer, i have to do a full shut down with the infocus turned on for it to recieve feed..otherwise windows only has a single display with no nview options), and should work.


----------

